# Nightsky’s trip to HK/China – part 1: HONG KONG and Macau



## Nightsky (Sep 16, 2002)

More from Wan Chai:





































Click on these links to see my pictures from Wan Chai:

http://www.worldtravelimages.net/Hong_Kong_Wanchai.html

http://www.worldtravelimages.net/Hong_Kong_Wanchai2.html


----------



## El_Greco (Apr 1, 2005)

AMAZING!


----------



## Nightsky (Sep 16, 2002)

^^Thanks a lot! :lol:


----------



## paul62 (Jan 27, 2012)

Great shots.


----------



## Nightsky (Sep 16, 2002)

*CAUSEWAY BAY: East part*

Click on this link to see my pictures from Causeway Bay:
http://www.worldtravelimages.net/Hong_Kong_Causeway.html

Samples:


















Click on this link to see my pictures from Causeway Bay:
http://www.worldtravelimages.net/Hong_Kong_Causeway.html


----------



## Nightsky (Sep 16, 2002)

*NORTH POINT AND SHAU KEI WAN (Eastern district)*

Click on this link to see my pictures from North Point and Shau Kei Wan, parts of Eastern district:
http://www.worldtravelimages.net/Hong_Kong_Eastern.html

Samples:








McDonald’s and church at King’s Road!


















King’s Road.

Click on this link to see my pictures from North Point and Shau Kei Wan, parts of Eastern district:
http://www.worldtravelimages.net/Hong_Kong_Eastern.html


----------



## Nightsky (Sep 16, 2002)

*SOUTH HONG KONG ISLAND: Repulse Bay, Aberdeen *

Click on this link to see my pictures from the bus journey to Ocean Park via Stanley and Repulse Bay:
http://www.worldtravelimages.net/Hong_Kong_Repulse.html

Samples:








Highcliff/The Summit, Mid-Levels









Ocean Park seen from the double decker bus

















Repulse Bay

Click on this link to see my pictures from the bus journey to Ocean Park via Stanley and Repulse Bay:
http://www.worldtravelimages.net/Hong_Kong_Repulse.html


----------



## Nightsky (Sep 16, 2002)

More from South Hong Kong Island:



















Click on this link to see my pictures from the bus journey to Ocean Park via Stanley and Repulse Bay:
http://www.worldtravelimages.net/Hong_Kong_Repulse.html

Stanley will come next!


----------



## Nightsky (Sep 16, 2002)

*Click on this link to see my pictures from Stanley, the town on the South part of Hong Kong Island, that we visited on the bus journey to Ocean Park:*
http://www.worldtravelimages.net/Hong_Kong_Stanley.html

*Samples:*








Stanley Main Street









Taosit temple, Stanley









Taoist temple, Stanley









Murray House, moved from Central to Stanley









St Stephens Beach, Stanley

*Click on this link to see my pictures from Stanley, the town on the South part of Hong Kong Island, that we visited on the bus journey to Ocean Park:*
http://www.worldtravelimages.net/Hong_Kong_Stanley.html


----------



## Nightsky (Sep 16, 2002)

*KOWLOON – NATHAN ROAD: Tsim Sha Tsui, Kowloon Park, Yau Ma Tei, Jordan, Mong Kok, Langham Place, Kimberley Road, Koreatown, Empire Hotel:*

Click on this link to see my pictures from Nathan Road and nearby streets:
http://www.worldtravelimages.net/Hong_Kong_Kowloon.html

Samples:








Chungking Mansions, Nathan Road, Tsim Sha Tsui.









Avenue of Comic Stars, Kowloon Park.









Famous Nathan Rd/Jordan Rd junction, Yau Ma Tei.









Langham Place, Mong Kok.









Langham Place.









Empire Hotel Kowloon, our second hotel.









Empire Hotel Kowloon, our second hotel.

Click on this link to see my pictures from Nathan Road and nearby streets:
http://www.worldtravelimages.net/Hong_Kong_Kowloon.html


----------



## Nightsky (Sep 16, 2002)

Hope you liked my pictures from Stanley and Nathan Road.


----------



## Nightsky (Sep 16, 2002)

^^More from Kowloon.

http://worldtravelimages.net/Hong_Kong_Kowloon.html


----------



## Nightsky (Sep 16, 2002)

Any comments?


----------



## Svartmetall (Aug 5, 2007)

^^ Don't worry, I feel the same about my photo threads. I often wonder why I bother putting in effort. :lol:

I actually stayed in that building (yellow and green) on the corner of Jorden and Nathan road. It's Jordan MTR station though, not Yau ma tei. Awesome place to stay.


----------



## Nightsky (Sep 16, 2002)

*KOWLOON – TSIM SHA TSUI PROMENADE: Tsim Sha Tsui, Avenue of the Stars, Cultural Centre, Clock Tower, Salisbury Road:*

Click on this link to see my pictures from south Tsim Sha Tsui in Kowloon:
http://www.worldtravelimages.net/Hong_Kong_Kowloon2.html

Samples:








Peninsula Hotel









1881 Heritage









Bruce Lee statue, Avenue of the Stars









Clock Tower and Cultural Centre









Aqua Luna, the only fishing ship of its kind left









Avenue of the Stars, Tsim Sha Tsui and Wan Chai skyline









Kowloon skyline with ICC, HK:s tallest building

*
Click on this link to see my pictures from south Tsim Sha Tsui in Kowloon:*
http://www.worldtravelimages.net/Hong_Kong_Kowloon2.html


----------



## Nightsky (Sep 16, 2002)

Svartmetall said:


> ^^ Don't worry, I feel the same about my photo threads. I often wonder why I bother putting in effort. :lol:
> 
> I actually stayed in that building (yellow and green) on the corner of Jorden and Nathan road. It's Jordan MTR station though, not Yau ma tei. Awesome place to stay.


Is that a hotel? According to Google maps, Jordan is part of Yau ma tei neighbourhood, cause the metro station is within the borders. But it might be wrong. There are few cities in the world that have clear limits for each distircts.

Thanks, Svartmetall.  Yes I know a lot of people are watching, but few bother to comment. A bit sad, since each comment means a lot for the thread starter.


----------



## Svartmetall (Aug 5, 2007)

Nightsky said:


> Is that a hotel? According to Google maps, Jordan is part of Yau ma tei neighbourhood, cause the metro station is within the borders. But it might be wrong. There are few cities in the world that have clear limits for each distircts.
> 
> Thanks, Svartmetall.  Yes I know a lot of people are watching, but few bother to comment. A bit sad, since each comment means a lot for the thread starter.


Indeed, it does mean a lot for the thread starter - I know. I always feel very happy when I see a comment in my photo threads. 

The building is not a hotel, it's a collection of guest houses, apartments and god only knows what else. It's a really interesting area. The area is technically Yau Ma Tei, but by the locals they know it as Jordan (named after the street, and hence the metro station name too). It's got a very interesting reputation, and when I told HKers I was staying there they raised their eyebrows. :lol:


----------



## Nightsky (Sep 16, 2002)

Svartmetall said:


> Indeed, it does mean a lot for the thread starter - I know. I always feel very happy when I see a comment in my photo threads.
> 
> The building is not a hotel, it's a collection of guest houses, apartments and god only knows what else. It's a really interesting area. The area is technically Yau Ma Tei, but by the locals they know it as Jordan (named after the street, and hence the metro station name too). It's got a very interesting reputation, and when I told HKers I was staying there they raised their eyebrows. :lol:


Yes it really does mean a lot!  
Oh, may be it is a bit like the Chungking Mansions at Nathan Road, a notorious hostel complex that is very dangerous with illegal immigrants, drugdealers and prostitues and bad fire safety. It is included in some of the pictures above.:nuts:

And thanks for comments! :cheers:


----------



## Nightsky (Sep 16, 2002)

*WEST KOWLOON: Union Square, International Commerce Centre, Kowloon Station, Elements, Sorrento:
Click on this link to see my pictures from West Kowloon: *

http://www.worldtravelimages.net/Hong_Kong_Kowloon3.html

Samples:








International Commerce Centre (ICC), Hong Kong’s tallest building at 484m and 118 floors. Completed in 2010.









Kowloon Station and Union Square









International Commerce Centre/Elements









Typical red Hong Kong taxis in front of ICC, with Central in the background.









Typical red Hong Kong taxis in front of ICC, with Central in the background.

*WEST KOWLOON: Union Square, International Commerce Centre, Kowloon Station, Elements, Sorrento:
Click on this link to see my pictures from West Kowloon: *


----------



## capricorn2000 (Nov 30, 2006)

quite nice. you have extensively covered Hongkong and Kowloon 
and the city has grown astronomically since I set foot way back in 1998.
excellent job.


----------



## Nightsky (Sep 16, 2002)

*NORTH KOWLOON: Diamond Hill, Nan Lian Garden and Chi Lin Nunnery
Click on this link to see my pictures from Diamond Hill, North Kowloon: *
http://www.worldtravelimages.net/Hong_Kong_Kowloon4.html

Samples:








Nan Lian Garden.








Nan Lian Garden.
















Nan Lian Garden.








Chi Lin Nunnery

*NORTH KOWLOON: Diamond Hill, Nan Lian Garden and Chi Lin Nunnery
Click on this link to see my pictures from Diamond Hill, North Kowloon: *
http://www.worldtravelimages.net/Hong_Kong_Kowloon4.html


----------



## Nightsky (Sep 16, 2002)

capricorn2000 said:


> quite nice. you have extensively covered Hongkong and Kowloon
> and the city has grown astronomically since I set foot way back in 1998.
> excellent job.


Thanks, Capricorn2000! For example the two tallest buildings were both built in the 2000s, and a lot of land has been reclaimed from the sea, new shopping malls have been built etc. But right now I think the Chinese cities change much faster then HK.


----------



## Nightsky (Sep 16, 2002)

*SOHO: Hollywood Road, Man Mo Temple, Sheung Wan 
Click on this link to see my pictures from SoHo: *

http://www.worldtravelimages.net/Hong_Kong_Soho.html

Samples:








Man Mo Temple.








Man Mo Temple.








Hollywood Road Park.








Hollywood Road Park.
















Hollywood Road.
















Pubs of SoHo.

*SOHO: Hollywood Road, Man Mo Temple, Sheung Wan 
Click on this link to see my pictures from SoHo: *


----------



## Nightsky (Sep 16, 2002)

*SHEUNG WAN and SAI YING PUN: Queens Road West, our hotel….
Click on this link to see my pictures from Sheung Wan and Sai Ying Pun: *

http://www.worldtravelimages.net/Hong_Kong_Sheungwan.html

Samples:
















Queens Road West, just outside our hotel. A gritty and more genuine HK area then for example Central and TST.









Our hotel room was very tiny but offered these great views over Victoria Harbour.








This is how the construct highrises in Hong Kong. View from our hotel room.








Queens Road West towards our hotel.


----------



## Nightsky (Sep 16, 2002)

Best Western Harbour View, we stayed at this 38-storey 4 star hotel.








The lobby of Best Western Harbour View.









*SHEUNG WAN and SAI YING PUN: Queens Road West, our hotel….
Click on this link to see my pictures from Sheung Wan and Sai Ying Pun: *
http://www.worldtravelimages.net/Hong_Kong_Sheungwan.html


----------



## Gratteciel (May 4, 2008)

Very interesting pictures . Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Svartmetall (Aug 5, 2007)

Did you sample much local food? Hong Kong is one of my favourite "food cities".


----------



## Nightsky (Sep 16, 2002)

Thank you, Gratteciel and Svartmetall! 



Svartmetall said:


> Did you sample much local food? Hong Kong is one of my favourite "food cities".


Yes, like spring rolls and dumplings. I like the local food! Not easy to order in local restaurants though, because they couldn't speak English. I also tried Korean, Italian and Spanish food, HK is a great food city.


----------



## Svartmetall (Aug 5, 2007)

Nightsky said:


> Thank you, Gratteciel and Svartmetall!
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, like spring rolls and dumplings. I like the local food! Not easy to order in local restaurants though, because they couldn't speak English. I also tried Korean, Italian and Spanish food, HK is a great food city.


So you didn't go out for some of the absolute quintessential HK foods? Even the HK breakfasts at a Cha chaan teng? Silk sock milk tea/coffee with bun or even better, Hong Kong toast is delicious and I ate that quite often when I was there. 

The congee in Hong Kong is awesome, as is afternoon tea and yum cha/dim sum. Even the curried fish balls in Mong Kok are amazing. Ahh, I really could eat all day in Hong Kong and still not be satisfied!


----------



## Nightsky (Sep 16, 2002)

Svartmetall said:


> So you didn't go out for some of the absolute quintessential HK foods? Even the HK breakfasts at a Cha chaan teng? Silk sock milk tea/coffee with bun or even better, Hong Kong toast is delicious and I ate that quite often when I was there.
> 
> The congee in Hong Kong is awesome, as is afternoon tea and yum cha/dim sum. Even the curried fish balls in Mong Kok are amazing. Ahh, I really could eat all day in Hong Kong and still not be satisfied!


No but me and my girlfriend tried a lot of other good food in HK. Noodle soups, duck, sushi etc.  Well, we had free breakfast at the hotel, so we ate the same westernised breakfast every morning, practical but not very exciting. I don't like to start the day of sightseeing with en empty stomach looking for restaurants so the hotel breakfast is a good start. :nuts:


----------



## Nightsky (Sep 16, 2002)

*OCEAN PARK: Asia’s largest amusement park in Aberdeen, South HK Island
Click on this link to see my pictures from Ocean Park: *

http://www.worldtravelimages.net/Hong_Kong_Ocean_Park.html

Samples:









Entrance. Unfortunately the park closed way too early so we missed a lot of things – already 6 o’clock!


















Cable cars.


















Old Hong Kong


















A giant panda!

*OCEAN PARK: Asia’s largest amusement park in Aberdeen, South HK Island
Click on this link to see my pictures from Ocean Park: *
http://www.worldtravelimages.net/Hong_Kong_Ocean_Park.html


----------



## kelly008 (May 29, 2015)

"Central, Hong Kong Island" is one of the places that I would love to visit.


----------



## madonnagirl (Aug 7, 2011)

splendid shots of these vibrant cities.


----------



## Nightsky (Sep 16, 2002)

kelly008 said:


> "Central, Hong Kong Island" is one of the places that I would love to visit.


Central is a must, but don't miss Wan chai that is a very cool area near Central, Tsim Sha Tsui on Kowloon, and Stanley and other places on south part of Hong Kong Island! :lol:


----------



## Nightsky (Sep 16, 2002)

madonnagirl said:


> splendid shots of these vibrant cities.


Thank you, madonnagirl! I will make separate threads about Guangzhou and Shenzhen. More photos from HK will be posted soon! :cheers:


----------



## Nightsky (Sep 16, 2002)

*NEW TERRITORIES: Lantau Island, Tsuen Wan, Tung Chung, Stonecutters Bridge: 

Click on this link to see my pictures from New Territories: *

http://www.worldtravelimages.net/Hong_Kong_Outskirts.html

Samples:








Stonecutters Bridge








Tsing Ma Bridge








Cable cars to the Great Buddha statue from Tsuen Wan on Lantau Island, something we missed because of the constant fog!









Tsuen Wan with Nina Tower

Sorry for the poor quality, these pics were taken from a bus window.

*Click on this link to see my pictures from New Territories: *

http://www.worldtravelimages.net/Hong_Kong_Outskirts.html


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Awesome, great, very nice updates; well done :cheers:


----------



## Nightsky (Sep 16, 2002)

Thanks, Christos! :cheers:

*The Hong Kong page is now completed so you can discover all sections: *
http://www.worldtravelimages.net/Hong_Kong.html


----------



## Nightsky (Sep 16, 2002)

HONG KONG AIRPORT – CHEK LAP KOK:


































*Click on this link to see my pictures from Chek Lap Kok Airport: *
http://www.worldtravelimages.net/Hong_Kong_Airport.html


----------



## Nightsky (Sep 16, 2002)

SPACE MUSEUM IN TSIM SHA TSUI:










































*Click on this link to see my pictures from the Space Museum in TST, Kowloon: *
http://www.worldtravelimages.net/Space_Museum.html


----------



## Nightsky (Sep 16, 2002)

_________________________________________________________________
*
More from CENTRAL and ADMIRALITY:*

































































Bank of China Tower.
































Legco, Parliament Bldg at Statue Square.

http://www.worldtravelimages.net/Hong_Kong_Central.html

http://www.worldtravelimages.net/Hong_Kong_Central2.html


----------



## Nightsky (Sep 16, 2002)

Inside HSBC Bank


----------



## Svartmetall (Aug 5, 2007)

Really like these last couple of sets! Nice work!


----------



## Nightsky (Sep 16, 2002)

Thank you, Svartmetall!  Hope you like these as well:

HONG KONG ZOO AND BOTANICAL GARDENS:


































HONG KONG PARK:


































































http://www.worldtravelimages.net/Hong_Kong.html


----------



## Nightsky (Sep 16, 2002)

MORE CENTRAL:

















































Statue Square.
















Old Bank of China.








New Bank of China.



























SAI YIN PUN and SHEUNG WAN:

























http://www.worldtravelimages.net/Hong_Kong.html


----------



## Nightsky (Sep 16, 2002)

The Center, one of the tallest skyscrapers in Hong Kong.
















The plaza in front of the Center.








The atrium was featured in a Batman movie.


----------



## Nightsky (Sep 16, 2002)

*
CENTRAL – MID LEVELS ESCALATOR:

Central-Mid-Levels Escalator is the longest escalator system in the world, over 800m. It begins near Central Market and The Center in Central, passes SoHo, Hollywood Road, NoHo and ends at Mid-Level, a fashionable district up in the mountains, 135m higher then the lower parts. More then 
55 000 people passes every day.*









It begins in Central:








…at Central Market.
















































































Passing SoHo area.
















































































Ends at Conduit Road, 135m above the lowest parts.








Conduit Road.

Pubs of SoHo, mosques, skyscrapers, markets. All these images above where seen from the ride along the Central-Mid-Levels Escalator! Don’t hesitate to ask questions.

http://www.worldtravelimages.net/Hong_Kong_Central2.html


----------



## Nightsky (Sep 16, 2002)

MORE SHEUNG WAN:

































Man Mo Temple, Sheung Wan.

























Hollywood Road Park.








Sheung Wan


----------



## Nightsky (Sep 16, 2002)

MORE SHEUNG WAN:

































Man Mo Temple, Sheung Wan.
























Hollywood Road Park.








Sheung Wan


----------



## Svartmetall (Aug 5, 2007)

I really miss Hong Kong now... Would so rather be there than here at the moment. So many of my friends live there now too having left NZ, so at least I'd not be short of a place to stay! :lol:


----------



## Nightsky (Sep 16, 2002)

Yes a shame it is so far from Europe. Would be nice to go there every now and then!


----------



## El_Greco (Apr 1, 2005)

Very impressive shots! Love those less touristy bits.


----------



## Nightsky (Sep 16, 2002)

Thanks a lot, El Greco!


----------



## aljuarez (Mar 16, 2005)

Wonderful showcase, Nightsky! 
I am planning to include HK on my next Asian trip. You mentioned earlier that there was constant fog while you were there. What month was that?


----------



## Nightsky (Sep 16, 2002)

It was in March, but the fog comes from the factories in China, so it hasn't so much to do with the weather. It was sunny for a few hours though. I didn't want to go there in summer since it is too hot then, and it rains alot then.


----------



## Nightsky (Sep 16, 2002)

My video from the Hong Kong trip, now one year ago:










CLICK HERE if the video doesn't show up:

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0fPaAuoA2as


----------



## Nightsky (Sep 16, 2002)

My website about Hong Kong with some minor updates:

http://www.worldtravelimages.net/Hong_Kong.html


----------



## Nightsky (Sep 16, 2002)

If the links won't work you can watch all the pictures on my website:

http://www.worldtravelimages.net/Hong_Kong.html


----------

